# Bittersweet birthday



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tucker - on silent paws now, you live on in memories & the heart


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Tucker, I so loved all you wagon adventures with your Dad!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He was a beauty, we always miss those ,that leave.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Beautiful boy. Happy Birthday.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday sweet boy, many of us miss you. And Steve, I will read it no matter how much you write, and will enjoy every word.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Tucker! I hope you are celebrating at the Bridge.


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

Happy Bday beautiful, sweet Tucker...


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Tucker was a real handsome boy. Happy Birthday


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Tucker - I hope you have many presents there at the bridge.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday Tucker. I hope you got to celebrate with my sweet angel Liberty. Sunday the 16th would have been her 8th birthday, she celebrated it at the Bridge as well.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

We just never forget them..Happy Birthday Tucker..


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> I so loved all you wagon adventures with your Dad!


Thanks, and believe me so did we. The folks we met on walks understood it for the most part. Some passerby's never understood but that's OK. My boy could walk just fine but not for miles on end of which we both were accustomed to, so therefore the wagon. 

He was like myself an adventurer. Have to go and see what lies throughout the woodlands. At the same time so happy and content with his place in the world, something we all can learn from.

Some wagon pics, see what I have on Photobucket. Will try to keep it to a minimum but may it get out of hand  But once again to all, I know you understand.

















































































































































Oops... Got a bit carried away, but that's what they do you know. If anyone reading this wonders about his wagon i bought it at Lowes. It was a god awful yellow so i found some camo spray paint and used some local fauna for the layers. The handle was made from some aluminum tubing, better to push than pull.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Happy birthday sweet boy, many of us miss you. * And Steve, I will read it no matter how much you write, and will enjoy every word*.


That means a whole bunch, thank you.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy birthday Tucker. I know that Daisy and all our golden angels will be celebrating with you at the bridge. I love the wagon he had, and it was wonderful how you took him to all those beautiful places so he could take in the views and enjoy his life still.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel Steve...I still put out a milk bone on my deck when my bridge girl Sammie's birthday rolls around. And it's always gone the next morning...now don't get me wrong I know it's not Sammie eating that milk bone but still I can't help but feel a connection has been made or perhaps a memory reinforced. 

Happy Birthday Tucker. Your pictures are inspiring. 


Pete & Woody


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 16th Birthday Tucker, you were such a beautiful and very special boy.

Beautiful pictures, love them.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy birthday sweet man, I know my girls were helping you party.
It was truly a labor of love, all those trips you took with Tucker in his wagon. What you have never told, is how gosh darn heavy that wagon was to pull around. Poor Erin only got trips on level ground because I had such a hard time pulling the thing. It always amazes me how much Tucker looks like my RB girl Bae Lee, they could be twins !!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Happy Birthday, Tucker!
I will never forget you, from all the pictures your Dad took of you!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Happy birthday beautiful boy!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Tucker 

Wow, what a sweet face! The level of love you had for him brought tears to my eyes. The wagon, the beautiful places. You gave him a wonderful life. Through your selfless actions, the world as his vista. It takes a very special person to do that. 
,
Like others have said, there are never too many words. I know these past couple days must have been bittersweet. Thanks for sharing Tucker with us. Your love for him and now honoring his memory brought added goodness to my day


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Steve, I'm so sorry that I'm just seeing this. I know it was a hard birthday. I've missed your Tucker so much! I always loved the pictures of him in so many beautiful places in his wagon that was built with love. It was so wonderful to see him again. I swear you see his sweet soul in his face and his love for you really shines. Thinking of you. Happy Birthday dearest Tucker.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I missed Tucker's birthday, but so love seeing his sweet, sweet face even though I cried.

He carried a piece of my heart with him as you well know.:smooch:


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Happy birthday dear boy. Say Hello to Homer for me. xxoo


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday Tucker. Those wagon photos are all so beautiful as was your boy. What lovely adventures the two of you had


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry I missed your birthday Tucker I to used to like your adventures you reminded me very much of my naughty Charlie girl I expect you two will be having fun and causing havoc at the bridge.


----------

